# Harness suggestions for hyperbikes



## shelterwood (Jul 5, 2011)

I am in the process of ordering my first hyperbike, as I am a trail driver only with two hard to fit 39-40" mares, and want to have a handy little cart that can let me go everywhere in my neck of the woods here. I have spoken at length with Bob about cart measurements and specs, but now I'm wondering what type of harness (brand, breastcollar style etc) people have used with success with these carts. My training harness is something I want to upgrade anyway once real driving on roads and trails becomes a frequent reality. My mares are currently green but coming along nicely and will not be put to the hyperbike for some time, but I want to buy the right gear. I have wasted enough money making the typical new to minis decisions, like a cart that I can't squeeze my big girls into! Who knew there were so many sizes of minis!! Anyway, if anyone has experience with fitting harnesses to hyperbikes and some of the pitfalls I could avoid, or even good suggestions in general about a good, durable, comfortable trail worthy harness, I would really appreciate it.

Katie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Katie!




Welcome to the wonderful world of trail driving. Joining "The 'Biker Gang" requires very little special equipment but there are a few tips that will make things easier. I use normal full-length reins and simply double up the excess in my hands and personally that works fine. Some people do order shorter reins but I would think with your larger girls you'd have even less excess than I do. The one thing you'll need for sure is a shorter whip. I had one custom-made by the people at the Ultralite Whip Company as I do a lot of dressage in my Hyperbike and needed a useable lash but others find a short crop works well for them. A regular driving whip will be far too long though so you'll need _something_!

Because the Hyperbike has lowered draught (meaning the traces go downhill towards the cart rather than running horizontally from the breastcollar) you'll need to buy or make a set of trace carriers to hang off the breeching ring. Baling twine works in a pinch but I'd buy a leather or betathane set from whoever you get your harness from as a more permanent solution. They are cheap and keep the traces from drooping down around the horse's hocks when you stop.

Other than that the Hyperbike uses perfectly ordinary harness. You'll use the same length traces, same breeching, same everything as you would for an EE.



shelterwood said:


> My mares are currently green but coming along nicely and will not be put to the hyperbike for some time, *but I want to buy the right gear. I have wasted enough money making the typical new to minis decisions*, like a cart that I can't squeeze my big girls into!






Bravo! One of the hardest lessons in carriage driving is that it is cheaper to spend a lot of money on good stuff at the beginning. Most of us end up buying the good stuff in the end anyway, but only after spending a lot more money trying to do it for less!





Given your interest in doing it right the first time, let me recommend a ComfyFit brand harness. They aren't cheap but they're durable, comfortable, can be custom-fitted for your horse and have all the features you should look for in a trail harness. They are MADE for cross country work just as the Hyperbike is. The crownpiece on the bridles are curved to fit comfortably around the base of the ears, you can (and should) order the saddle with a sliding back band, the breeching is padded, and with the addition of a Deluxe contoured breastcollar (formerly the "Freedom Collar") and trace carriers they work perfectly with the lowered draught arrangement on a Hyperbike or Bellcrown. I've used my ordinary leather harness on the Hyperbike and it works fine but this is the best arrangement I have found in all ways. The harness is leather-lined so it's much more comfortable against the horse's skin than any other synthetic I've tried (and I've handled them all!) but the leather is treated so you can literally hose off the harness after a run and it will be fine. I love, love, love this harness for cross-country work and so does my picky horse.





You really do have to get the Deluxe collar though, the other models do NOT have the same draught angle and don't fit nearly as well.

I'll try to post some pictures later but just about any photos you see of my chestnut in his Hyperbike are taken in my ComfyFit harness. I use a different bridle for show but everything else is that brand.

Leia


----------



## shelterwood (Jul 6, 2011)

Leia,

Wow, the Comfy Fit harness is just what I have been looking for! I see this type of harness in photos and admire the way it fits and the apparent freedom it gives to the animal. After all, I want my trail drives to be just as much fun for my horses are they are for me, and if my equipment is poorly made and poorly fitting I won't ever accomplish that. Honestly, the price is less than I was anticipating, and while I will need to save my pennies, at least now I have an idea of my goal. On that note, do you think the hyperbike is the best option for someone who wants to trail drive exclusively? I just really love how it appears to function in videos and photos. It looks so comfortable too. Any other suggestions of carts? Thanks for the great info, you are a wealth of knowledge....

Katie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 8, 2011)

shelterwood said:


> I see this type of harness in photos and admire the way it fits and the apparent freedom it gives to the animal. *After all, I want my trail drives to be just as much fun for my horses are they are for me, and if my equipment is poorly made and poorly fitting I won't ever accomplish that.* Honestly, the price is less than I was anticipating, and while I will need to save my pennies, at least now I have an idea of my goal.










shelterwood said:


> On that note, do you think the hyperbike is the best option for someone who wants to trail drive exclusively? I just really love how it appears to function in videos and photos. It looks so comfortable too. Any other suggestions of carts?


I think it is a great choice for someone who wants to trail-drive exclusively. That said, it may not be the BEST choice for any given individual or horse.



There are horses who are too green, too hyper, too claustrophobic around the rear, too whatever to be good choices for the cart. There are drivers for whom there could be safer mounting/dismounting options. If you want to take passengers or lots of stuff you can get at easily, the Hyperbike is not a good choice for obvious reasons.



It's also not the best if all you want to do is meander down a wide straight trail at a walk for hours at a time. It's rather wasted on that sort of driver!



But if you want something that is stable and built like a tank for rough trails, pick the Hyperbike. If you want something you can fold up in the back seat of your car and reassemble without tools in minutes, pick the Hyperbike. If you're a tiny woman (as I am) and will be loading and unloading by yourself, pick the Hyperbike. And if you want to gallop down trails, zoom around corners and barrel race for the sheer joy of doing so, for God's sake pick a Hyperbike! LOL.

For taking passengers and enjoying a more traditional driving experience I recomment the Bellcrown, Bennington and Pacific models for minis. They are all great carts with good suspension and engineering.

Leia


----------



## shelterwood (Jul 9, 2011)

Leia,

While occasionally I would want to take a passenger, and plan on having some type of EE cart for that purpose, the majority of the time I anticipate I will be driving single with another single driver. Bob did say there is a pack that slips on the seat of the hyperbike to carry some stuff, so that should be OK. I am a small (120lbs) woman as well, and really like the idea of a cart I can handle easily alone if needed. Also, we have tons of trails around that would be great to drive on, but we would need to trailer to. The hyperbike folding down and disassembling quickly and with out tons of tools is a real plus in that instance, as I would love something that would fit in the small tack room or front area of a two horse trailer. My horses do not seem claustrophobic at this point in their training. Neither one has objected to my training sulky, which resembles the hyperbike in its proximity of horse and driver. It also is the same style seat and shaft set up which requires me to swing feet over shafts to get in. I spent the entire winter last year teaching whoa and stand, and my girls do not move while I am in this process. I know its not an ideal training cart, but it is non-threatening, maneuverable, and simple. I have spent a ton of time just walking behind the cart while they are hitched before I ever attempted sitting in it. I am lucky enough to be agile, and a decent reader of horse body language to anticipate issues and be ready to stop things before they start (or just ignorant and naive ). I am also only in my quiet yard/property with this cart. So, I think the hyperbike will not be a huge change in terms of my horse's reaction to the set up of the cart. And, I DO want to have some fun on the trails! My girls have some get up and go, and LOVE just hand walking on trails....they have the bad habit of wanting to be out in front of me like we are driving, and trot right off! So I think they will appreciate the hyperbike too. Hope I don't sound like I am doing dangerous things! Really I'm very cautious!! Some of our trails are a bit narrow too, so I'm thinking the hyperbike would be better to try to turn around and maneuver than a big bulky EE cart, am I right?


----------



## susanne (Jul 9, 2011)

Another advantage of the HyperBike on trails is if you come across a fallen tree, branch, or other obstacle, you can climb out, lift the 'bike over, climb back in and go on your way (be certain your horse is comfortable with this, of course).

I'd suggest measuring your trail clearance -- the HyperBike does have an extra-wide wheel base (from whence cometh its stability).

Whatever cart you use...be sure to train your horse for tight turns before ever hitting the trails. I trained Mingus to turn on the spot, and this has saved us from numerous predicaments (unexpected dead ends, unleashed dogs ahead, etc.). He loves tight turns with the HyperBike or the easy entry.


----------



## LazyRanch (Jul 10, 2011)

Congratulations on becoming a 'Biker! Make sure you get over to Bob's HyperBike group, if you haven't already. I have made several additions and changes to my rig since getting my 'Bike a little over a year ago. Some I added because of the competitions I do, some because I just like my comforts.

To my harness, I added quick release on the tugs, and "reversed" my breeching holdback straps. My holdback straps now stay attached to the shaft of the 'Bike, and I have a good, sturdy brass clip that snaps to the ring to which the holdback straps used to be attached - again for a quick release. (I did this to my EE cart as well, as a safety feature).

I got the smaller of Bob's two seat/saddle/spares bags. It is PERFECT for us. I frequently put in a peanut butter and honey sandwich (often shared with PJ) two water bottles (also shared), some of PJ's fave cookies (not shared - he gets them all). For competitions, I keep a spares kit in it and pin my numbers holder to it.

This Christmas, Mom gave me a full seat cover. While it is actually designed for a mower tractor, and is a little big for the 'Bike seat, it was very warm driving in a mile-high, snow laden winter. Now during the 100 degree summer, it is keeping me from burning my legs in shorts. It does have pockets for water bottles, but it not has handy as Bob's. The biggest advantage it has is that it covers the entire seat back (with Bob's bag under it) and the seat, keeping all nice for competitions, and for attaching my smv triangle on.

To my 'Bike, I have added reflectors (needed for events, but also a good idea driving on the road). I added a bicycle computer because for conditioning for CDEs and HDTs, we have to move particular distances at given speeds, and PJ is not the fastest mover in the world. Just like on a bicycle, I can tell if he is moving fast enough, and if we are getting our distances in. This is actually my second installed bike computer, the first having gone missing, I believe, in a water hazard schooling venture. Between the two, I have a little over 500 miles on my HyperBike!

I have also discovered an extra good point for the bike computer:

As a member of American Driving Society, one is eligible for their Hours to Drive Program. No competition, just logging in the number of hours driven. Just for fun! Now, when I drive, I check the clock on the computer and log it in, then log it out when I quit. The bike computer clocks KPH, distance, drive time, overall odometer and a clock. It's fun and it kind of encourages you to get out

Susanne is perfectly accurate with the over the top approach to obstacles on the trail. You do want to "bench press" your 'Bike at home until your horse is comfy with the concept. And don't put the reins over your head, plowman style. I wasn't aware I would ever have to mention that until I watched someone lifting their EE cart over a boulder (the 'Bike cleared both height and width, so I didn't even have to leave my seat





Around here, because ATVs and quads are so big, and folks get tired of them ripping around, but don't want to eliminate equine, bicycle, or runners, we see a lot of gates with a portion of the gate "v'd" out. Horses can step over the bottom rail, cyclists can lift their bike over it, runners and walkers jump it (bassetts go under it). Most of the time, I can just lift my 'Bike over them, but there are a couple that I actually have to twist, or cant the bike a little sideways because it's wider than the open part, so I practiced picking up the 'Bike and turning it nearly 90 degrees. Teaching your horse to pivot turn is good to do also.

My secret fave part about the HyperBike is I get to drive peacefully and blissfully alone whenever I want. It's like milking a cow, no one bugs you!

Enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## shelterwood (Jul 10, 2011)

LazyRanch said:


> Congratulations on becoming a 'Biker! Make sure you get over to Bob's HyperBike group, if you haven't already. I have made several additions and changes to my rig since getting my 'Bike a little over a year ago. Some I added because of the competitions I do, some because I just like my comforts.
> 
> To my harness, I added quick release on the tugs, and "reversed" my breeching holdback straps. My holdback straps now stay attached to the shaft of the 'Bike, and I have a good, sturdy brass clip that snaps to the ring to which the holdback straps used to be attached - again for a quick release. (I did this to my EE cart as well, as a safety feature).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all the info! I have not actually purchased the hyperbike yet, but I am close. I just have to sell my EE cart that is too small for my girls. Then I will be getting one, with another to follow next year for my younger mare, who is only two this year. It sounds like you have a lot of fun with yours! I can't wait. My trails are mainly old railroad beds and are about 10' wide or so and mostly straight, but divided by gates. Most of them have a way around, but some will be a challenge. I'm convinced the hyperbike is the best cart for me, now just to afford it!! I'm saving....I will go check out the hyperbike group if I can find it, I'm new here.


----------



## Matthijs (Jul 11, 2011)

This link should get you there with some luck.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/135322169863270?ap=1

I also have the comfy fit harness for my 33" mare and the hyperbike.

Someone said as I red a few day ago maybe even on this thread, buy the good stuff and cry once. Makes sense to me.

You may also want to hang on the EE cart for now, as that may be the better cart for your younger horse to start with.

Hyper bikes are very light and that is not always an advantage when starting a young horse, things can get hairy with young or green horses.

I myself had a horse flip over top of me, not the horse but I was the green one. First of all the horse was not used to britching.

On top of that the britching was ill adjusted and the cart was not balanced properly.

Balance on a two wheel cart is very badly understood and again the light weight makes the risk bigger. (In a hyperbike)

What works for me is an open shaft loop, where the shafts can float freely combined with a sliding back saddle so the horse can move up and down and side to side (within margin) without jarring the cart.

The use of wrap straps was another contributing factor in my accident, these being to tight made it impossible to see the balance. Now while driving I can see the shafts sit halfway in the loops. Now you can bring the shafts up and down by shifting your weight forward or back to maintain this balance so you are actively driving, it is as close as you will ever get to riding your VSE.

That way you do not sit in the cart with a bobbing head. Few carts will allow you to accomplice this. Both our hyper bike and the pacific smart cart are very adjustable and it can be accomplished with a variety of different size horses.

This fairly simple balance thing made a world of difference in my driving pleasure and not to mention a much happier horse that does not have to lug me around like a dead weight.

I am not saying not to buy the hyperbike, as I know you will have a blast with it and seems to be what you need, but hang on to the EE for the other horse only until you know he drives well and can trust him in the hyperbike.

Enjoy!!


----------



## shelterwood (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't plan on selling both my EE carts, just the one that is way too small for my mares. No point in hanging on to that. But, I will keep the other, because I do recognize the safety and value of having not only the EE style, but also the weight of it in terms of training and driving green horses. I have started my 3 year old on that cart, and then progressed to my sulky, which is a lot like the hyperbike in set up, but a bit heavier. My 2 year old is just doing some slow lunging and long lining and getting used to equipment, so we have a long way to go still. I will definitely keep one EE cart, and probably eventually upgrade that to some other nicer two wheeled cart that I can drive with a passenger. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 3, 2011)

I also agree with Leia on the regular length rein. My horse is a little green. I often drop the 'Bike off and ground drive the wee beastie, then hitch him back up and drive through the issue. I get the benefits of schooling and driving because I have the regular length of rein. The made horse has very short rein and I miss the length.

Also, I wanted so badly to have a Freedom collar, but it doesn't fit my narrow chested horse. If you have normal to broad chested horses, it's a great fit though.



shelterwood said:


> Thank you so much for all the info! I have not actually purchased the hyperbike yet, but I am close. I just have to sell my EE cart that is too small for my girls. Then I will be getting one, with another to follow next year for my younger mare, who is only two this year. It sounds like you have a lot of fun with yours! I can't wait. My trails are mainly old railroad beds and are about 10' wide or so and mostly straight, but divided by gates. Most of them have a way around, but some will be a challenge. I'm convinced the hyperbike is the best cart for me, now just to afford it!! I'm saving....I will go check out the hyperbike group if I can find it, I'm new here.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 5, 2011)

LazyRanch said:


> Also, I wanted so badly to have a Freedom collar, but it doesn't fit my narrow chested horse. If you have normal to broad chested horses, it's a great fit though.


How wide is your horse's chest, point of shoulder to point of shoulder? Janie mentioned to me that almost every mini she's measured is 9" across there no matter how they're built and that's true of my two. Just curious!

Leia


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 13, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> How wide is your horse's chest, point of shoulder to point of shoulder? Janie mentioned to me that almost every mini she's measured is 9" across there no matter how they're built and that's true of my two. Just curious!
> 
> Leia


Leia, I will go measure him, point to point. I *can* say that last year, when I got my harness, I had ordered it with the false martingale. The strap between his front legs isn't quite 3/4 of an inch, but still wide enough between his legs that it rode vertically, rather than horizontal and flat along his body - there just wasn't enough room - so I was constantly checking for rubs. He didn't seem to mind, and there weren't any hairs missing, so that's just the way it was. If a TD commented on it, I would pull the harness for inspection.

For 2011, I had entered him in a full CDE, so spent a LOT of time conditioning him - having got very tired of hearing "Minis can't compete in CDEs; they are too little and can't stand up to the conditioning" comments. Good thing I had you to hold as an example!

Anyway, with all that work, PJ now has about TWO straps worth between his legs, because his chest has built out so. I also had to loosen his belly a notch and his breeching a notch each side because his little rump built out. The CDE was cancelled, but I still won, getting a better horse for it.

I had to laugh at the TD for this weekend's ADT. He had me pull the harness last season, this season he told me he was glad I'd finally seen fit to get a more suitable horse! "Something more substantial" was how he put it.

So, yes I will measure him, and I am going back to considering the Freedom collar.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 15, 2011)

LazyRanch said:


> For 2011, I had entered him in a full CDE, so spent a LOT of time conditioning him - having got very tired of hearing "Minis can't compete in CDEs; they are too little and can't stand up to the conditioning" comments. Good thing I had you to hold as an example!


Me?! I always had the LEAST conditioned mini at any event I attended!



We simply didn't have anywhere to drive so our one hour dressage lessons were the only conditioning he got.



That was great for the core muscles, not so much for overall wind and stamina conditioning and terrible for sprint work. Still, I suppose the fact that Kody still made it through all our full-length marathons just fine should indicate that even an unconditioned mini is still tough enough for CDE. Hopefully those comments have abated or will after our ADS meeting here at Happ's next month where they'll all get to try out a cones course with our fit, tough minis and a set of Hyperbikes. At least Maureen Harkcom knows what they can do!



LazyRanch said:


> I had to laugh at the TD for this weekend's ADT. He had me pull the harness last season, this season he told me he was glad I'd finally seen fit to get a more suitable horse! "Something more substantial" was how he put it.


Wow...I hope you pointed out it was the same animal! People can be so dumb.

Leia


----------



## shelterwood (Sep 23, 2011)

Yaay! I ordered my first Comfy Fit harness yesterday!! What a great experience. Janie listened to my needs, and designed my harness around them. I have decided to get my harnesses bought before I budget for my hyperbikes, as I have 2 training sulkies that are working at the moment, and now that my younger mare has been hitched a few times I really needed a second harness, and wanted something well built and comfortable. I'm so excited to get it; hard to believe I have to wait 3 weeks! Anyway, just wanted to give Chimacum Tack props, because this was a really awesome buying experience.

Katie


----------

